# Small stream day



## DLJeffs (Aug 27, 2021)

A buddy and I decided to go small stream fishing today. The beauty of small streams is if you hike a quarter mile, you rarely see another person. The fish might not be big but they can be just as challenging. We got surprised though, the water was off color. I need to ask around but hearing that they were doing some stream maintenance or something. We haven't rain in forever and the snow has been long gone so it isn't runoff. Didn't have a lot of hope when we started but caught a few little rianbows. Felt really good to get out there and cast a fly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 27, 2021)

Beautiful natives

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 27, 2021)

Looks like a nice time, did you bring home the chunk of wood in the picture?


----------



## DLJeffs (Aug 27, 2021)

Heh heh, I needed a bigger truck to carry that thing around. I think it was just an old ponderosa pine, nothing special.


----------

